# Does the dramatic story for NYU's Grad film program have to be at MAX 2 pages?



## jrchipper (Sep 29, 2020)

Working on the dramatic story I tried cutting down as much as I could and right now it's at about 2 and 1/2 pages. The instructions said to write a 2-page story but I'm not sure if they meant that it has to be strictly under 2 pages or slightly over 2 pages.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 29, 2020)

If it says 2 pages then make it two pages. Do they have a font and size requirement?

What are the exact instructions?

Getting it down to two pages is also great editing practice which is very important. Being forced to rethink and hone your story will also make it better.


----------



## jrchipper (Sep 29, 2020)

These are the exact instructions 

*"Dramatic Story*: The Dramatic story is a required short narrative writing exercise. Write a two-page story which builds dramatic tension and ends with *one* of these lines: 
Format for the Dramatic Story: 2 pages, double-spaced"


----------



## Chris W (Sep 29, 2020)

jrchipper said:


> These are the exact instructions
> 
> *"Dramatic Story*: The Dramatic story is a required short narrative writing exercise. Write a two-page story which builds dramatic tension and ends with *one* of these lines:
> Format for the Dramatic Story: 2 pages, double-spaced"


Definitely just 2 pages then.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Sep 30, 2020)

Definitely stick to the limit and don’t go one word or inch over.  It’s not just about following instructions but learning to abide by creative limitations


----------

